# PS5 oder neuer High-End Gaming Pc



## LeGyYy (13. November 2020)

Moin,

Was meint ihr lohnt sich mehr? 
Ein neuer High-End PC oder eine Ps5?

Bin unschlüssig aber tendiere eher zum PC da die ps5 ja quasi noch in den kinderschuhen steckt und die richtigen blockbuster erst im nächsten oder darauffolgenden jahr erscheinen. 

Ich spiele beides gerne aber da mein pc zu schlecht ist für die neuesten Spiele auf max settings , würde ich mir schon ganz gerne einen neuen holen um auch für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet zu sein.

Könnt ihr CSL computer empfehlen? Sind die Preise dort fair?

Mein Wunschcomputer wäre ein ryzen 9 3900x, 32gb ddr4 ram, 1000gb m.2 ssd, Wasserkühlung. Preis wäre so um die 950 euro
Plus halt meine jetztige gtx 1660 super die ich mir erst vor kurzem gekauft habe. 


Freue mich über eure Meinungen und Antworten


Gruß

LeGyYy


----------



## Hypertrax99 (14. November 2020)

Die Frage ist ja auch, sitzt du lieber auf der Couch mit einem großen Fernseher und zockst so mit Gamepad? Gefallen dir die Controller und kommst du damit klar?
Oder eher mit Maus+Tastatur?

Ein PC mit gleicher Leistung ist teurer, dass kann man schonmal festhalten. Dafür sind die Spiele in der Regel billiger als bei der PS. Und bei der PS streikt schon gerne mal der Shop, laut diverser Kumpels. 
Es gibt auch Spiele die PS-Exclusiv sind, willst du sowas spielen?

Zum spielen reichen eigentlich 16GB Ram aus, 12 Kerne CPU halt ich auch für sehr übertrieben zum Spielen, dann lieber weniger Kerne und mehr Basisspeed. Somal das bei deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte eh überdimensioniert wäre. 
Und was bedeutet bei dir max. Settings? In welcher Auflösung spielst du? Ob da die 1660 Super die richtige Entscheidung war ist noch fragwürdig.


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2020)

Naja eine RTX 1060 und Highend PC schließen sich gegenseitig aus. Aber für knapp 1000 EUR bekommst Du schon ein ordentliches System mit mehr Leistung als Dein genanntes (halt ohne Wakü; die kannst Du ja später jederzeit nachrüsten).


----------



## LeGyYy (14. November 2020)

Hey danke für die Antworten.

Die GTX 1660 Super hab ich mir wegen der geringen tdp Leistung von 125 Watt geholt weil diese so gut in mein system hinein passte. Ich  brauchte halt eine graka mit display port für meinen neuen 240hz Monitor.  Ich spiele am Monitor und am Fernseher mit 1080p. Am Monitor hauptsächlich CSGO, und genau dafür ist mein jetziges system einfach zu schlecht, ich brauche konstante 240 fps, lieber wären mir aber über 300 fps. Deswegen auch der ryzen 9 3900x prozessor, weil diverse benchmarks/yt videos von fps über 500
Berichten. Am Fernseher würde ich schon gerne zb den flightsimulator 2020 in flussig mit gamepad spielen, dafür ist mejn jetziges system einfach nicht gut genug. 

Um Mal auf den punkt zu kommen. Wenn ich mir einen neuen pc hole dann ist meine jetzige graka fürs erste nur als Übergangslösung gedacht aber für 1080p gaming ist die momentan allemal ausreichend wie ich finde. Der PC sollte schon für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet sein

Welches system würdet ihr mir den empfehlen? Und wo kaufe ich die Teile dafür? Ich habe kein problem damit den pc selbst zusammen zu bauen. Bin aber auf dje seite csl computer aufmerksam geworden  weil die dort komplett PC ohne graka anbieten. 

Zu der ps5, klar bin ich da auf die exlusiv titel aus. Demons souls sieht schon sehr sehr geil aus aber da müssen schon paar mehr titel sein bevor sich ein kauf lohnt. Da hab ich mir nun quasi meine Frage selber beantwortet. Bleibt dann noch die Frage welche Komponenten für einen Pc um die 1000 Euro und wo kaufe ich die?

Hier der Link zu meinem Wunschcomputer ohne WaKü bei csl-computer.de:

https://www.csl-computer.com/k/CujTWeqd


Beste Grüße


Legy


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2020)

Ein 3900X ist ehrlich gesagt völliger Schwachsinn, außer du betreibst Profi-Software. Du wirst auch nicht wegen einer CPU 300FPS haben, sondern die Grafikkarte sorgt für hohe FPS-Werte - oder ist da CSGO ein Sonderfall? Was hast du denn aktuell für eine CPU?

Ansonsten nimm einem Core i5-10400F oder Ryzen 5 3600, die kosten unter 200€ und sind in Spielen kaum langsamer als ein Ryzen 9 3900X. Der Unterschied bei 4K liegt da bei unter 5%. Oder wg. Streaming auch einen Ryzen 7 3700 oder Core i7-10700K oder KF, die haben mehr Threads.


----------



## LeGyYy (17. November 2020)

Hey danke für die info, ich werde mich dann nach einem Ryzen 7 umgucken. Mein jetziger prozessor ist der i7 860, uralt aber macht seinen dienst wie am ersten Tag. Tatsächlich ist csgo sehr cpu lastig, je mehr Basis clock desto höher sind die fps.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Hey danke für die info, ich werde mich dann nach einem Ryzen 7 umgucken. Mein jetziger prozessor ist der i7 860, uralt aber macht seinen dienst wie am ersten Tag. Tatsächlich ist csgo sehr cpu lastig, je mehr Basis clock desto höher sind die fps.


 Das klingt dann aber sehr danach, dass die Kernanzahl nicht so wichtig ist, so dass ein Ryzen 9 wirklich Blödsinn ist. Dann wäre ein Ryzen 7 3700X oder 3800X optimal. Oder ein 5800X, aber ob der seine 600€ wert ist...? Der ist bei modernen Games durchaus nochmal 15% schneller - aber bei GSGO würde ich mich echt genau informieren, denn es kann gut sein, dass auch ein Ryzen 5 oder 7 der 3000er-Generation so viele FPS bringt, dass die GTX 1660 die klare "Bremse" ist. Wenn die Karte nun mal nicht mehr als zB 200 FPS schafft, dann bringt es nichts, wenn die CPU 300 packen KÖNNTE.


----------



## LeGyYy (22. November 2020)

Die gtx 1660 super ist nur minimal schlechter wie die rtx 2060, ich denke nicht das die probleme machen wird. 

Hab jetzt ein bundle auf ebay gesehen. Kostet rund 580 euro.  Ryzen 3800x, msi X570 gaming Plus motherboard, 2x 8gb ddr4 3000mhz ram.

Ist der preis fair was meint ihr?

Müsste dann halt noch ein Gehäuse und ein netzteil dazu kaufen.

Mal eine andere Frage, würdet ihr eher in ein neuen pc und die ps5 investieren oder ps5 und 4k fernseher.  Bin hin und her gerissen


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Die gtx 1660 super ist nur minimal schlechter wie die rtx 2060, ich denke nicht das die probleme machen wird.


 Wo hast du das her? ^^ Die RTX 2060 ist bei Full-HD 20% im Schnitt schneller, die RTX 2060 Super sogar 35%. 


Das Bundle ist an sich etwas zu teuer. Wenn du das in normalen Shops kaufst, kostet es ggf. 500€. 

Mainboard bei Mindfactory oder amazon ca 150-155€
CPU bei Mindfactory 300€, ansonsten ca 320€.
RAM kriegst du in vielen Shops zwischen 55-60€

Aber wenn du ebay mehr vertraust bzw. "magst", dann kannst du das ruhig nehmen.



Wegen TV: kann man nicht sagen, was DIR wichtiger ist: mehr Games-Auswahl und Aufrüstbarkeit, so dass du auch in zB 4 Jahren per neue Grafikkarte alle Games auf "max" spielen kannst, oder eine eventuell feinere Grafik bei Konsolengames und in Filmen..
.


----------



## LeGyYy (22. November 2020)

Von diversen benchmarks hab ich das, dort hat die rtx 2060 in den meisten Fällen grad mal +10 - 15 fps mehr. 

Ich habe mir jetzt ein system bei mindfactory zusammen gestellt

Die specs sind nun diese geworden:

Ryzen 7 3800x, msi MAG X570 Tomahawk wifi, 16gb 3200mhz G. Skill ram, 750 watt sharkoon 80 gold psu, bequiet pure base 600

Für  712 euro plus versand

Preis geht doch voll klar oder was meint ihr? 


Das netzteil habe ich extra so gewählt das noch platz nach oben ist für eine neue graka


----------



## LeGyYy (22. November 2020)

Funktioniert meine pci-e 3.0 graka auf dem mainboard mit pci-e 4. 0?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Von diversen benchmarks hab ich das, dort hat die rtx 2060 in den meisten Fällen grad mal +10 - 15 fps mehr.


 Was heißt den "grad mal" ? Es kommt doch drauf an, wieviel FPS es bei der Basis sind - sind es 10 FPS mehr bei sowieso schon 120 FPS? Dann isses egal. Aber sind es 45 statt 30, dann ist das doch wichtig. Und idr wird bei maximalen Details gemessen, d.h. bei "nur" hohen Details können das dann in aktuellen Games gern mal 20-30FPS oder mehr Unterschied sein. 

Wie gesagt: Computerbase hat mehr als 15 Games getestet, da sind es eben mindestens 20% mehr, bei der 2060 Super sogar 35%. Das ist schon ne Hausnummmer.   


Wegen der Teile: ja, kannst du so nehmen. Günstiger als bei MF gibt es die Teile an sich eh nie, jedenfalls nicht relevant. Und natürlich geht die Karte auch mit PCIe4.0, das wäre ja bescheuert, dann wären die Boards ja ausschließlich was für Besitzer einer AMD RX 5000/6000 oder Nvidia RTX 3000-Grafikkarte    Und da es die 500er-Boards schon seit Mai gibt, hätten ja monatelang sogar NUR Besitzer einer RX 500 XT, 5600 XT, 5700 oder 5700 XT so ein Board benutzen können...


----------



## LeGyYy (24. November 2020)

Hey danke für die Antwort. 
Mag gut sein das die rtx schneller ist als das was ich gesehen habe, wenn man aber kein raytracing braucht ist die 1660 super aber ganz klar die bessere wahl was preis leistung angeht, wie ich finde. 

Super dann passt meine graka, hatte schon befürchtet ich muss da anrufen und mir ein anderes board aussuchen. Hab im inet halt gelesen das pci-e 4.0 nicht abwärtskompatibel ist und war irritiert. 

Die teile sollten in den nächsten tagen hier eintrudeln, ich bin gespannt auf die performance in gegensatz zu meinem Jetzigen pc: i7 860, 8gb DDR3 ram, hp mainboard, 1660 super

Endlich kann ich mich an das thema übertakten ranwagen, die ryzen prozessoren sollen sich da ja sehr gut machen.

Das war mit meinem jetzigen hp mainboard bisher nicht möglich.


Danke nochmals für die ganzen Infos und deine Zeit!


Beste Grüße und bleib gesund


LeGyYy


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2020)

Sorry, dass ich mich kurz einklinke. Aber bringt es was, die CPU zu übertakten, wenn due GPU den "Flaschenhals" darstellt? Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach sind bei Games RAM, SSD und GPU für flottes daddeln zuständig. Die CPU eher weniger. Ok, mit Ausnahme der Paradox-Games [emoji14]


----------



## LeGyYy (24. November 2020)

Moin, weil CSGO was ich momentan hauptsächlich spiele, ein cpu lastiges spiel ist.

Ich finde die 1660 Super, super! Und ich denke nicht das die mein system so dermaßen ausbremsen wird immerhin hat die 6 gb gddr6 speicher.  Ich hatte vorher auch schon geschrieben das die karte erstmal nur zum Übergang dient. In 1-2 jahren wenn die neuen rtx oder radeon karten günstiger werden greif ich dort wohl zu.

Nur mal so als beispiel ich hab letztens mit meinem jetzigen pc mit einem i7 860, 8 gb ddr3 ram, gtx 1660 super, wolfenstein youngblood angespielt und hatte auf den höchsten grafikeinstellungen über 100 fps auf 1080p

Das Spiel ist echt nicht gut, besonders nicht mit der deutschen synchro weshalb ich das Spiel direkt wieder deinstalliert habe, aber die performance meiner gpu fand ich doch recht beeindruckend.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Moin, weil CSGO was ich momentan hauptsächlich spiele, ein cpu lastiges spiel ist.
> 
> Ich finde die 1660 Super, super! Und ich denke nicht das die mein system so dermaßen ausbremsen wird immerhin hat die 6 gb gddr6 speicher.  Ich hatte vorher auch schon geschrieben das die karte erstmal nur zum Übergang dient. In 1-2 jahren wenn die neuen rtx oder radeon karten günstiger werden greif ich dort wohl zu.
> 
> ...


  Die 1660 Super ist ganz klar eine sehr gute Karte bei Preis-Leistung, das ist doch klar. ABER eine 2060 ist halt deutlich besser - mein Gedankengang war halt: wenn man ALLES neu kauft, dann hätte eine günstigere CPU, dafür eine bessere Graka die bessere Gesamtperformance gebracht. Du hast die 1660 Super aber ja schon, daher ist das natürlich in DEINEM Fall anders, ein Wechsel wäre sehr teuer.


Ich hab jetzt mal gesucht und was zu CSGO gefunden, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Website die Tests "gut" durchgeführt hat: https://www.fpsbenchmark.com/csgo/gtx-1660-super   da siehst du, dass der Ryzen 5 3600 quasi genau so gut wie der 3700X oder 3800X ist. Das sind ca 10 FPS Unterschied bei eh schon über 200 FPS. Und mit ner RTX 2060 Super wären es 250 FPS mit dem Ryzen 5 3600 bzw 255 FPS mit nem 3800X - das findest du hier in der Tabelle https://www.fpsbenchmark.com/csgo

Das heißt Ryzen 5 3600 + RTX 2060 Super > Ryzen 7 3800X + 1660 Super. 

Wobei die 3060 Super ähnlich wie eine AMD RX 5700 abschneidet. Die steht nicht in der Tabelle, ist aber leistungsmäßig zwischen der 1660 Super und rx 5700. Die kostet aktuell 260€ - das heißt aktuell (weil die 5700 und RTX 2060 derzeit teurer geworden sind) wäre DAS die beste Kombi: Ryzen 5 3600 für 190€ + RX 5600 XT für 270€ = 460€, ca 225 FPS. Ryzen 7 3700X für 270€ + GTX 1660 Super für 210€ = 480€, "nur" 210 FPS.


----------



## LeGyYy (24. November 2020)

Puh da hast du mir aber ein schreck ein gejagt.  Hab auf die benchmark Liste geschaut und gesehen das mein system was ich anstrebe nur ca 210 fps schafft.  Ich brauche für meinen 240hz monitor aber mindestens 240 fps konstant. Zum Glück habe ich gesehen das die benchmarks in ultra und medium setting gemacht wurden! Wer gucken kann ist klar im. Vorteil.  Auf medium settings sind es schon rund 300 fps. Auf low was ich spiele wird es dann wohl noch einen kleinen Schub geben und dann teste ich auch mal meinen 280hz overclock modus.

Natürlich hätte ich mir auch einen günstigeren cpu holen können aber ich dachte investier lieber ein wenig mehr und dann hast du erstmal deine ruhe. Das gleiche gilt auch für die psu. Den prozessor habe ich an hand der single core performance ausgewählt. Das ist der beste den ich bei ryzen finden konnte. Der xt hat einen höheren boosttakt aber keinen mitgelieferten Kühler deswegen fiel der für mich weg. Mir war der aufpreis von 60 euro für den geringen boosttakt boost  auch nicht wert. 

Ich möchte den ryzen 3800x auf 4.100 mhz übertakten, meinst du das ist problemlos möglich mit dem standard Kühler der mitgeliefert wird?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Puh da hast du mir aber ein schreck ein gejagt.  Hab auf die benchmark Liste geschaut und gesehen das mein system was ich anstrebe nur ca 210 fps schafft.  Ich brauche für meinen 240hz monitor aber mindestens 240 fps konstant.


 Wieso "brauchst" du das? ^^

Rein biologisch gesehen hast du unmöglich einen Vorteil davon, on du nun "nur" 180, 200 oder 300 FPS hast. Bei 200 FPS hast du alle 1/200 Sekunde ein neues Bild - das entspricht im MAXIMALFALL einem Ping von 5, also nichts. So schnell kann niemand Bilder erfassen. Ob du dann sogar 1/300, also einen Ping von 3,3 hast, ist egal. Das ist pure Psychologie, wenn du meinst, da einen Vorteil zu haben. 




> Natürlich hätte ich mir auch einen günstigeren cpu holen können aber ich dachte investier lieber ein wenig mehr und dann hast du erstmal deine ruhe.


 Schon klar, es ging ja um den Fall, wenn du die Grafikkarte nicht eh schon hättest und darum, dass du behauptet hattest, die RTX 2060 super sei kaum schneller als die 1660 Super    Wenn du aber sowieso nur die CPU neu kaufst, kannst auch ne Stufe mehr ausgeben, wenn das ins Budget passt.



> Ich möchte den ryzen 3800x auf 4.100 mhz übertakten, meinst du das ist problemlos möglich mit dem standard Kühler der mitgeliefert wird?


 Der takatet doch eh schon auf 4,5 GHz Hoch bei Last. ^^  Zwar nicht ALLE Kerne gleichzeitig - das ist bei CSGO aber eh egal.


----------



## LeGyYy (24. November 2020)

So genau kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber meine gelesen zu haben das man für hohe hz zahlen wie zb 120, 144 hz oder 240 hz mindestens auch genauso viel fps braucht damit das spiel laggfrei, und visuell am besten dargestellt wird. Es geht bei dem spiel oft um ms die um sieg oder niederlage entscheiden. 

In csgo zählt, je mehr fps desto besser, die grafik ist bei den meisten spielern auf low settings

Als beispiel aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich erzählen das ich mit meinem jetzigen setup ungefähr 150-200 fps habe, auf 240 hz treffe ich so gut wie überhaupt nicht, wenn ich auf 144hz stelle geht wunderbar rein. Da ich aber mein monitor voll nutzen möchte, muss halt ein neuer pc her.  Bei singleplayer spielen ist das natürlich egal aber bei wettkampf basierten schootern macht das viel aus


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> So genau kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber meine gelesen zu haben das man für hohe hz zahlen wie zb 120, 144 hz oder 240 hz mindestens auch genauso viel fps braucht damit das spiel laggfrei, und visuell am besten dargestellt wird.


 Wenn du kein Freesync oder G-Sync nutzt, dann eventuell ja. 



> Es geht bei dem spiel oft um ms die um sieg oder niederlage entscheiden.
> 
> In csgo zählt, je mehr fps desto besser, die grafik ist bei den meisten spielern auf low settings


 ja, aber ab ner gewissen Grenze ist es echt Unfug, selbst bei Profis.    Die Schwankungen durch die Internetverbindung sind VIEL größer als der Unterschied zwischen 200 und 300 FPS. Das wird natürlich gern von einigen so dargestellt, als sei es sehr wichtig, u.a. damit sie auch ihr teures System rechtfertigen. Zwischen zB 70 und 140 Hz ist es noch ein wenig anders, da kann es mit Pech RELATIV oft passieren, dass man wirklich 1/10 Sekunde später als der Gegner die Situation auf seinem Schirm sieht. 

Bei Dir scheint es damit zu tun zu haben, dass du kein Free/G-Sync nutzt, wenn du da wirklich nen Unterschied merkst. Bei zB 170 FPS rechnet der PC das halt auf 240Hz um, und im schlimmsten Fall nimmt er 120 Bilder und stellt die einfach 2x dar, unterschlägt aber 40-50 Bilder, von denen manche evlt. auch eigentlich am Stück zu sehen sein sollten.


----------



## LeGyYy (24. November 2020)

Ich hab das spiel auch mit g-sync probiert, nicht nur einmal. Es läuft zwar flüssiger aber die gegner sind untreffbar. Vielleicht muss man sich dran gewöhnen aber in diversen foren wird eher davon abgeraten das spiel mit free\g-sync zu spielen.

Wenns dich interessiert kann ich hier gerne meine Erfahrungen posten wenn mein neuer pc fertig ist und ich ein paar runden gespielt habe.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Ich hab das spiel auch mit g-sync probiert, nicht nur einmal. Es läuft zwar flüssiger aber die gegner sind untreffbar. Vielleicht muss man sich dran gewöhnen aber in diversen foren wird eher davon abgeraten das spiel mit free\g-sync zu spielen.
> 
> Wenns dich interessiert kann ich hier gerne meine Erfahrungen posten wenn mein neuer pc fertig ist und ich ein paar runden gespielt habe.


ja, gern. Aber irgendwie stimmt dann da was nicht aktuell bei deinem System oder Monitor. Da müssten ja Millionen Spieler nichts treffen, wenn das nur bei >200 FPS mit nem schnellen Monitor ginge     Bei Gsync siehst du ja JEDES Bild genau in dem Augenblick, in dem es berechnet wurde (abzüglich einer kleinen Latenz, die jeder Monitor hat), weil der Monitor genau so viel Hz wie FPS hat - besser geht es ja nicht, solange man weniger FPS hat als den maximal möglichen Hz-Wert. Wenn du dann ohne Gsync besser spielst, dann passt da irgendwas nicht.


----------



## LeGyYy (25. November 2020)

Kann natürlich sein das mein jetziger pc von der performance her zu schwach ist für g-sync.

Wenn mein neuer pc fertig gebaut ist( case sollte heute kommen, die anderen teile am Freitag)

Probiere ich beides aus, mit und ohne g-sync.

Mal eine Frage zu der Einstellung unter nvidia settings, wenn ich gsync einschalte am monitor dann muss ich unter 3D-Einstellungen bei programme v-sync auf schnell stellen oder? Wenn ich v-sync nur auf EIN stelle dann habe ich ingame nur 60 fps komm auch nicht darüber hinaus, nur auf schnell bekomme ich dann die maximal verfügbaren fps

Vielleicht ist auch hier der hase begraben?
Sollte ich das Spiel nur mit gsync testen ohne vsync? Macht doch dann aber eigentlich keinen sinn oder?


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2020)

Also jenseits von 100Hz, wenn nicht ein systemseitiger Lag dadurch verursacht wird der weit größer ist, sind wir hier im Bereich der berühmten Badehose...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein das mein jetziger pc von der performance her zu schwach ist für g-sync.
> 
> Wenn mein neuer pc fertig gebaut ist( case sollte heute kommen, die anderen teile am Freitag)
> 
> ...


 Doch, du musst V-Sync eben AUSschalten, weil ansonsten V-Sync versucht, die FPS an den Hz-Wert des Monitors anzupassen. 

G-Sync ERSETZT ja V-Sync, das ist ja eben das Wesentliche an der Sache. Ohne G- oder Freesync hast du zB nur 30 FPS, wenn der Monitor 60 Hz hat und der PC keine 60 FPS schafft, damit es synchron ist. Denn 2x 30 ist 60, also wird jedes Bild 2x "gesendet", 30 mal pro Sekunde, das ergibt 60FPS bzw. Hz. D.h. selbst wenn der PC 57 FPS schafft, hast du mit V-Sync vlt nur 30 FPS. Hast du wiederum vielleicht 140 Hz beim Monitor, dann beschränkt V-Sync die FPS auf 35 und sendet das jeweils 4x, denn 4x35=140. 

Sollte der PC mehr Bilder pro Sekunde schaffen als der Monitor an Hz bietet, dann "killt" V-Sync Bilder, ggf. die falschen Bilder, damit es rechnerisch passt, zB bei einem 60Hz-Monitor, und der PC schafft 150 FPS. V-Sync begrenzt dann ggf. auf 120 FPS, da 2x60=120 sind, und dann wird nur jedes 2. Bild gesendet, damit es 60 FPS sind.

Ohne V-Sync hat man wiederum eventuell Tearing, eine Art "zerrissenes" Bild vor allem bei schnellen seitlichen Kamerabewegungen. 

Und G/Freesync macht es ganz anders: da wird der Monitor mit einem Hz-Wert angesteuert, der den aktuellen FPS entspricht - FPS und Hz sind immer synchron, es gibt kein Tearing, aber auch keine "verlorenen" Bilder.



Ganz allgemein musst du natürlich auch mal prüfen, ob denn überhaupt die Soll-Hz-Zahl deines Monitors aktiv ist. In einigen Spielen kann man auch die Hz frei wählen bis zu der Grenze, die der Monitor bietet.


----------



## LeGyYy (25. November 2020)

Ok danke für die info, werde ich dann mal ohne vsync testen. Ich brauch nur eine taste an meinem bildschirm drücken dann sehe ich wieviel hz ich habe.


----------



## McDrake (25. November 2020)

Als ich meinen neuen Gsync-Monitor in Betrieb nahm, musste ich mich auch erst schlau machen, was man alles berücksichtigen muss. Zuerst liefen die Games mit maximal mit 60Fps. Nach folgendem Video gingen die Zahlen markant nach oben 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3FcUVa3vyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LeGyYy (25. November 2020)

Spielt einer von euch überhaupt csgo? Egal was ich wie einstelle auch nach dem video, mit gsync ist das spielgefühl verfälscht so empfinde ich zumindest, treffe ohne sehr viel besser.

Wäre interessant zu hören welchen Rang ihr habt, wenn ihr mit g oder freesync zockt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Spielt einer von euch überhaupt csgo? Egal was ich wie einstelle auch nach dem video, mit gsync ist das spielgefühl verfälscht so empfinde ich zumindest, treffe ohne sehr viel besser.
> 
> Wäre interessant zu hören welchen Rang ihr habt, wenn ihr mit g oder freesync zockt.


Ich spiele nur CoD online am PC, habe Freesync mit einer RTX 2060 Super. Ich merke da keine Nachteile.

Vlt stimmt etwas nicht so ganz bei Deinem Setting, oder es hat auch mit dem Monitorkabel zu tun? Welchen Monitor hast du denn?


----------



## LeGyYy (28. November 2020)

Ich denke nicht das es am kabel liegt, ich habe einen Asus tuf gaming VG27QM angeschlossen über ein display port Kabel. 

Gestern sind die Teile für meinen neuen rechner angekommen. Auch direkt zusammengebaut. Ich habe nun konstant über 250 fps egal auf welcher map. An manchen stellen sogar über 500 fps. Das Spiel macht jetzt sogar wesentlich mehr Spaß weil alles butterweich läuft. Zum thema g-sync, ich denke csgo und gsync vertragen sich einfach nicht oder mann muss es länger benutzen um sich daran zu gewöhnen. Ich werde weiterhin ohne spielen weil ich da ein besseres spielgefühl habe.


----------



## Celerex (28. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Rein biologisch gesehen hast du unmöglich einen Vorteil davon, on du nun "nur" 180, 200 oder 300 FPS hast. Bei 200 FPS hast du alle 1/200 Sekunde ein neues Bild - das entspricht im MAXIMALFALL einem Ping von 5, also nichts. So schnell kann niemand Bilder erfassen. Ob du dann sogar 1/300, also einen Ping von 3,3 hast, ist egal. Das ist pure Psychologie, wenn du meinst, da einen Vorteil zu haben.



Soweit ich weiß, streben professionelle Spieler diese hohen Frameraten wegen dem Input lag an. Ganz egal ob ein Monitor ausreichen Hz hat, um die FPS überhaupt darzustellen, hat man durch FPS jenseits der 300-400 wie im Falle CSGO immer einen geringeren Input lag. So zumindest in der Theorie. Da spielen natürlich viele weitere Faktoren mit ein wie z.B. der Ping und die Tickrate des Servers oder die Packet-Transferrate, die man beispielsweise in CSGO per config einstellen kann. Ich denke, es kommt da viel auf die Gegebenheiten hat. Unter LAN Bedingungen ohne große Latenzen dürfte sich der geringere Input lag definitiv bei Profispielern bemerkbar machen. Im Internet über Server wird sich das mMn im Bereich des Placebo Effekts bewegen.


----------



## Celerex (28. November 2020)

LeGyYy schrieb:


> Ich hab das spiel auch mit g-sync probiert, nicht nur einmal. Es läuft zwar flüssiger aber die gegner sind untreffbar. Vielleicht muss man sich dran gewöhnen aber in diversen foren wird eher davon abgeraten das spiel mit free\g-sync zu spielen.



Hast du während der Nutzung von GSync deine Frames auch unter der Refreshrate deines Monitors gecapt? Um von GSync zu profitieren, musst du deine Frames ca. 4 FPS unter deiner Hz Zahl capen, sonst bringt dir GSync nichts. Im Idealfall ist es sogar besser, wenn man seine Durchschnitts-Fps-Werte im Spiel kennt und die Fps auf diesen Wert begrenzt, damit hat man den geringsten Input lag, zumindest wenn man mit GSync spielt. Der neue Framerate Limiter in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung soll hier sogar bessere Ergebnisse erzielen, als externe Limiter ala Rivatuner. Hier im Thread wurde ja bereits ein Video von Battlenonsense gepostet. Zum Thema GSync und Input lag würde ich generell empfehlen, mal seine Videos zu schauen.


----------

